# TV Subscriptions



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi all,

So far since I've been here I've not really been in the apartment for any length of time other than to sleep but the missus is missing her TV, I brought my XB1 with me and she's watched everything on it including the BBC app which doesn't have that much content anyway.

So I am wondering what you think is the best package, things like Apple TV? Are there any restrictions on channels?

To be honest she was quite happy watching Fox Movies when we first arrived in the hotel so is there a local TV package we can hook into?

Also I don't really want to be going down the pub every time for a game (unless it's Arsenal) so if there is anything out there that I can watch the footy on and have channels like Fox Movies then please let me know, cheers.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

get an android box - next question please

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DroidPlayer-Android-Media-Player-Streamer/dp/B00FCK8APA


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Cheers, but everything I've read about it is people complaining that at peak times - during football matches, they can't watch the games, I don't know if that's the product, probably not but everything out there seems to be the same with a different name

What is it that the bars are using the show the games over here? I've tried to ask several bars I've been in but there a severe language barrier or none of them know


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

BeIn Sports is where the footie is. 

If you have a decent net connection then I would test the waters with a one off one day subscription (23aed) and watch the game on tablet/pc/whatever. Discover beIN SPORTS subscription plans and packages

Most of the prem games shown and most of this is in English (if you are lucky)

If this works for you then you could look at shelling out for a more lengthier arrangement or the other connection methods.


----------



## WaveAfterWave (Jul 22, 2015)

Simply you can checkout Etisalat/Du TV Packages, as per my information Etisalat have many good TV packages as you want it. 

In the Basic package, Fox movies HD are available.

Regards,


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

cheers all


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Fox Movies is a FTA channel. If you're going to live in a villa, you can just hook up your dish to an FTA box and you'll have around ten channels, including CNN and BBC World. I've got Apple TV and stream through my iPad from various sites, including Filmon, which has all the free UK TV channels and other free channels from around the world. I don't have the highest speed connection and I don't use a VPN.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I use my Sky Go app

I and all the native apps from BBC, CH5, ITV, CH4 etc and those on my XB1


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Fox Movies is a FTA channel


I am not sure. We recently (a year back) downgraded some of our subscriptions and we dont have Fox Movies any more. We have a number of TV packages including OSN "Premier" (I think this doesn't exist anymore) and OSN Pehla, and the "basic"


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> I use my Sky Go app
> 
> I and all the native apps from BBC, CH5, ITV, CH4 etc and those on my XB1


Is the Sky GO in HD already both desktop and XB1?


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Malbec said:


> Is the Sky GO in HD already both desktop and XB1?


As far as i know you can't use skygo on XB1 regardless of if you run it in IE or not, if anyone knows a workaround please let me know!


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

PM me if you want link of service we use. Its online, but like having a UK cable box. (not posted link in case it breaks any rules). 

We have an Amazon box also as it has some great streams on there, however, for everyday use we only use the other product. They recently upgraded their servers, had no issues at all since that happened. Before only issue was during an England game or something really popular. Watched cricket, start of premier league recently though and no complaints.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> I am not sure. We recently (a year back) downgraded some of our subscriptions and we dont have Fox Movies any more. We have a number of TV packages including OSN "Premier" (I think this doesn't exist anymore) and OSN Pehla, and the "basic"


What I've noticed, for example, with Etisalat (I took their most basic TV package so I could get the deal for faster internet) is that their English FTA channel list is very limited and I get more channels through the box and dish, including Fox and Fox Movies.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Malbec said:


> Is the Sky GO in HD already both desktop and XB1?


Nope, just SD.


----------

